# Upgraded Forum and Theme



## pjk (Jul 16, 2021)

In the last day, I've upgraded the forum software to the latest version and also upgraded the theme to the latest version. Please report any issues you notice. 

There are a few new features, namely a home screen popup on Android w/ Chrome will ask to add to home screen. This will make it easier to access the site. We recommend adding Speedsolving.com to your mobile home screen and it will show as an app on your phone for easy access/notifications.

Report any issues you have here, or any suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 16, 2021)

pjk said:


> In the last day, I've upgraded the forum software to the latest version and also upgraded the theme to the latest version. Please report any issues you notice.
> 
> There are a few new features, namely a home screen popup on Android w/ Chrome will ask to add to home screen. This will make it easier to access the site. We recommend adding Speedsolving.com to your mobile home screen and it will show as an app on your phone for easy access/notifications.
> 
> ...


Where does the home screen notification pop up?
Also, my only problem would be the removal of the post toolbars, and possibly the icon next to the notifications with new posts.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 16, 2021)

This why my notifications are now blue?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 16, 2021)

Petition to have notifications be a different color:
react with "Love": back to classic red
react with "Like": g r e e n
react with "laugh": different color altogether
react with "meh": blue is fine


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jul 16, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Petition to have notifications be a different color:
> react with "Love": back to classic red
> react with "Like": g r e e n
> react with "laugh": different color altogether
> react with "meh": blue is fine


Pink. Bright pink.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 16, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Petition to have notifications be a different color:
> react with "Love": back to classic red
> react with "Like": g r e e n
> react with "laugh": different color altogether
> react with "meh": blue is fine


I don't really care what color it is


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 16, 2021)

how do I put images, emojis, and spoilers? Also how do I change the font and the font-size? Additionally, how do I add text-effects(bold, italic, underlined etc.)?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 16, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> how do I put images, emojis, and spoilers? Also how do I change the font and the font-size? Additionally, how do I add text-effects(bold, italic, underlined etc.)?





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



i don't know


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 16, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> how do I put images, emojis, and spoilers? Also how do I change the font and the font-size? Additionally, how do I add text-effects(bold, italic, underlined etc.)?


I dont know about the other stuff, but for text effects, *ctrl b for bold*, _ctrl i for italics_, and ctrl u for underlined


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! That was really helpful!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait a minute... How did you do those spoilers?


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 17, 2021)

Like this


Spoiler



Ok in all seriousness, you just type two pairs of square brackets, and inside of the first one you type spoiler and in the second you type /spoiler and put whatever you want in the middle.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 17, 2021)

this might help








BB codes


The list of BB codes you can use to spice up the look of your messages. This page shows a list of all BB codes that are available.




xenforo.com


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 17, 2021)

Not particularly a fan of the new "circle filled in" for a new notif. The red line was easier to distinguish. I think you should change the notifs back to the strip, except make them blue instead (to fit the theme). Am I the only one who thinks this?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 17, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> wait a minute... How did you do those spoilers?


I believe from my old days of pasting too many, you can do [ / S P O I L E R ] message [ S P O I L E R ]


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 17, 2021)

Spoiler



I mistook the what's new button for the notification button and was shocked to see 525 notifs lol


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jul 17, 2021)

Recently when I posted, I noticed that the spoilers button, videos button and all those have been removed. Is it just me, or is this happening to everyone?


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 17, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Recently when I posted, I noticed that the spoilers button, videos button and all those have been removed. Is it just me, or is this happening to everyone?


the shortcuts are removed for everyone, but @Filipe Teixeira gave a useful to a bunch of BB codes that you can use to still have those text-effects, images, etc


----------



## qwr (Jul 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> On mobile it shows 1550 what's new alerts. I've never found that quantity to be useful



also I'm fine with the alerts being more subdued in color


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 17, 2021)

For what it's worth. The problem I reported in https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cant-post-anything-from-pc-chrome.84985/
is still there
See https://i.gyazo.com/40d9e219e8a60c5bddf3f9cc6bff9000.png


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 17, 2021)

We’re going to see a lot more name changes now that it’s free.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 18, 2021)

does anyone plan on doing so?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 18, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> does anyone plan on doing so?


I’ve been thinking about it.


----------



## qwr (Jul 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> We’re going to see a lot more name changes now that it’s free.


yeah. If it becomes a problem it can be limited to less frequent, ex. once a year or twice a year. For the game osu, there's actually an interesting system where it's $4 to do a name change and every subsequent change doubles in cost (capped at $100). There are people who have legitimately spent over a thousand bucks on name changes for some reason.

I have strongly considered a name change if I decide to link my WCA ID and reveal my name. Well some people here Ive bought and sold stuff from know my name already.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 18, 2021)

I never plan on giving up my name.

I believe they did this because people were creating whole new accounts to change their names.
I think limiting the number of free name changes to 1-2 a year is a good idea.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 18, 2021)

The forum looks nicer and cleaner now.

Loving the update.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 18, 2021)

WoW You can have banners in your pf

I think its a nice touch


----------



## qwr (Jul 19, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> WoW You can have banners in your pf
> View attachment 16374
> I think its a nice touch


that's just uncalled for


----------



## pjk (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback guys, please report any issues or post any other feedback here.



PetrusQuber said:


> Where does the home screen notification pop up?
> Also, my only problem would be the removal of the post toolbars, and possibly the icon next to the notifications with new posts.


I will add the toolbar back, not sure why it went away. As for the popup, it works on Android with Chrome (can someone check?). I noticed my icon on my iPhone changed too. Add the homepage to your homescreen and let me know if it works okay.



BenChristman1 said:


> We’re going to see a lot more name changes now that it’s free.


Username changes aren't free/open as everyone will then change their names. Have had a bunch of requests already. Username changes are only allowed for Premium Users:








Premium Membership


Support the community by becoming a premium member.




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## qwr (Jul 19, 2021)

pjk said:


> Username changes aren't free/open as everyone will then change their names. Have had a bunch of requests already. Username changes are only allowed for Premium Users:


is it still a one time only change?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 19, 2021)

pjk said:


> Username changes aren't free/open as everyone will then change their names. Have had a bunch of requests already. Username changes are only allowed for Premium Users:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do I have the option to change my username, then? I have already seen other non-premium users do it.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Why do I have the option to change my username, then? I have already seen other non-premium users do it.


I was also given the ability to fix the dreaded capitalization typo in my username.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 19, 2021)

pjk said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, please report any issues or post any other feedback here.
> 
> 
> I will add the toolbar back, not sure why it went away. As for the popup, it works on Android with Chrome (can someone check?). I noticed my icon on my iPhone changed too. Add the homepage to your homescreen and let me know if it works okay.
> ...


Yes, I can see it now. The toolbar‘s also back!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jul 19, 2021)

So why are people changing their names if they aren't premium? I don't see the option in my settings (yet).


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 19, 2021)

pjk said:


> Username changes aren't free/open as everyone will then change their names. Have had a bunch of requests already. Username changes are only allowed for Premium Users:


Heads up: they've been open since the forum upgrade for non-premium users too. I see this in my account options:

(I assume it's a configuration glitch of some sort and this isn't intentional.)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 19, 2021)

test test test test test test test test test test test test test test

*test custom color #cf0*

finally the colors are fixed!


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 19, 2021)

but now you can do this


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 19, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> but now you can do this


kind of like spoilers


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 19, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> kind of like spoilers


only if you use light theme


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> but now you can do this


I was looking at this with dark theme and didn't understand the point of it. Then I tried light theme and understood.

Actually I guess it's kind of fun - a way to send secret messages to only those who use dark theme!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 19, 2021)

come to the dark side. we have cookies


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 19, 2021)

I don't need to switch to dark theme to read these, just highlight the text


----------



## qwr (Jul 25, 2021)

Do the featured threads still exist? I thought it was a nice idea and I can recommend some


----------



## pjk (Aug 12, 2021)

qwr said:


> is it still a one time only change?


Yes, Premium Members can change their username once. The reason we limit this is if we allow everyone to do it, it causes too much confusion on forum.



BenChristman1 said:


> Why do I have the option to change my username, then? I have already seen other non-premium users do it.


This will be fixed. Only premium members can change their name. If you aren't a premium member and change it, it will be rejected. Premium Membership is only $10/year and goes to support the costs of running the site.



qwr said:


> Do the featured threads still exist? I thought it was a nice idea and I can recommend some


No, we took away that feature to simplify the forum. If you have any other suggestions, please let us know.


----------



## ProStar (Aug 12, 2021)

pjk said:


> This will be fixed. Only premium members can change their name.



*Averts eyes and pretends not to exist*


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 17, 2021)

It looks like the bump warning (the "this thread hasn't been updated in 180 days" or whatever message) is no longer showing up on older threads.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 9, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> It looks like the bump warning (the "this thread hasn't been updated in 180 days" or whatever message) is no longer showing up on older threads.


time to bump some threads..


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> time to bump some threads..


just dont do TOO much bumping...


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 10, 2021)

Random question, but what is the most largest thread in the forums?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Random question, but what is the most largest thread in the forums?


Probably one of the megathreads








Random Cubing Discussion


https://clips.twitch.tv/BovineEntertainingTubersOhMyDog-V_6Gm6YbPz75Ljvj This is how TheCubicle handles scammers.




www.speedsolving.com




causes lag every time I go onto the first page


----------



## pjk (Oct 10, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> It looks like the bump warning (the "this thread hasn't been updated in 180 days" or whatever message) is no longer showing up on older threads.


Aware of this, haven't reimplemented it yet, though has this been a consistent issue since it has been removed?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 10, 2021)

pjk said:


> Aware of this, haven't reimplemented it yet, though has this been a consistent issue since it has been removed?


Yes the message is no longer displayed on all old(untouched for >180 days) threads.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 10, 2021)

pjk said:


> Aware of this, haven't reimplemented it yet, though has this been a consistent issue since it has been removed?


Actually hasn't been a problem, I think. I haven't seen new users needlessly bumping ancient threads in a while, and even when the warning was up, new users sometimes ignored it anyway.


----------



## pjk (Oct 13, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Actually hasn't been a problem, I think. I haven't seen new users needlessly bumping ancient threads in a while, and even when the warning was up, new users sometimes ignored it anyway.


Agreed, this is largely why it hasn't been reimplemented. Appreciate the feedback, please do let me know of issues and/or if you have any ideas to make the site better, let me know. Thanks!


----------

